# E-Maxx



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hi im getting my first monster truck and it is an emaxx i bought it used on the internet, it is box stock except for the radio (which i am changing), now to the questions,

what is the first part or parts that i should upgrade on it?

also in thinking of getting a brushless system for it, what would be the best to get, the novak hv-maxx, or the hacker system?

also i race at a indoor stadium track in michigan (ozite carpet with jump), what is good for a setup?


any help would be greatly apreatated.


David Washburn


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

There's alot of info in the E-Maxx forum about 1/2 way down the list. 

I race my maxx stock with the exception of the bumpers, radio system, slipper assembly, & lower front arms.

Brushless? the Novak HV system isn't even out yet is it? thats an unknown. The hacker is nice.

Running on carpet is a new animal, I would at least be looking at street tires if not foams & some real heavy oil front & rear. Best bet there is to talk to some of the guys at your local track and see what set up they have.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can get some foams at a good price from Stan the Man (HobbyTalk's newest sponsor) at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=97838


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

do they fit the emaxx


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The E-maxx and T-maxx are the same except for powerplant.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ok, i juat did see anything about it fiting the monster truck on there


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It says:
_Hello All,
I am offering the hobbytalk members a Deal on Jaco Truck Foams

Part# JAC2170 E & Tmaxx Foam
2 pair of these (4) tires for 19.99 plus shipping _


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i seen that the second time i saw it


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow! Stan the man has a screamin' deal on the maxx foams! that's cheaper than you could buy a set of rubber tires for.

After thinking this over a little, there are some things to keep an eye on if you run carpet with an E-Maxx. The center rear driveshaft & rear sliders. all the torque of the Maxx on a very grippy surface such as carpet will take it's toll on those parts first.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

and the diff! ::shudders at the thought of the stock diff::


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey does anyone know of a way to mount the batts on the emaxx under the chassis to lower the cg on it, and is there a lowering kit for the emaxx that anyone knows of


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

4 slots in the chassis with a dremel & some good strapping tape will hold them under the chassis.
No lowering kit that I know of. just put limiters in the shocks & slam it.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i kind of understand what ur saying, can u be dis criptive


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Battery strapping:
Taping the batteries to the bottom of the chassis is done with the same tape the on-road guys use to hold their batteries in their pan cars, the Dermel is used to cut slots in the chassis to run the tape thru.
Suspension limiting:
If you push down on the trucks suspension from full drop (no weight on it)to the desired ride height you want. Measure how much of the shock shaft disappears into the shock body, this measurement will give you a rough idea of how much "limiter" you will need. Now remove the shocks & disassemble them, pull the shock shaft out of the body, your limiters will go on the shaft under the piston so it will be between the piston and the shock body when reassembled. 
Now what you use for the "limiter" is up to you, I always used air tubing for fish tanks but many use R/C fuel tubing. I used the air tubing because it wasn't as rubbery & doesn't compress like fuel tubing does. Set up your limiters to the length you measured earlier in your "compression" test, put them on the shock shaft and put the shocks back together with whatever shock oil you want to use. Now your shock is shorter, when you mount them back on the truck the truck will sit much lower and should be at your desired ride height.

That's the proper way to lower ride height, but you can do it another simpler way that is quicker, easier, and much easier to return the truck to normal. The backyard basher/shadetree mechanic way! You do this by buying some zip ties and looping one on each corner around the shock tower and the suspension arm (so it doesn't interfere with anything) and tighten the zip tie until it compresses the suspension to the desired ride hieght. This way allows you to just cut the zip ties off and you're back to normal.

Keep in mind that lowering ride height normally means you're running on-road an means you normally need heavier shock oil too.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

The E-maxx sure is a awesome race truck,I have the novak hv brusless system on lay a way at my lhs right now,sure can't wait to get it installed,I don't know about anybody else but I have had problems stripping the idler gear inside the transmission,I have switched the gearing to 48 pitch and run 1.17 batteries with the stock titans and have went through four idlers,I am not sure what the brushless system is going to do to the tranny!!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Idlers can be a weak spot, Supermaxx makes nice steel replacements. Might want to think about that.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Joe Novak said:


> The E-maxx sure is a awesome race truck,I have the novak hv brusless system on lay a way at my lhs right now,sure can't wait to get it installed,I don't know about anybody else but I have had problems stripping the idler gear inside the transmission,I have switched the gearing to 48 pitch and run 1.17 batteries with the stock titans and have went through four idlers,I am not sure what the brushless system is going to do to the tranny!!


I put a robinson slipper on mine now I just blow out the pads every now and then.I have the HV MAXX an it is Insaine.


----------



## bro460 (Feb 10, 2005)

I run an HV-Maxx system inn my E-maxx and I have to tell you I almost went to nitro to get power but there is nothing like brushless. My truck now surpasses my friend's Savage.25 in every catagory except wheelbase. Topspeed is anywhere from 39-42mph and has a hardtime keeping the front wheels on the ground and that's with stock tires. And when I put on my 7in series40's my topspeed increases even more and don't really noticed any drop in power off the line or out of corners. 


MY SUGGESTION IS GO HV-MAXX BRUSHLESS AND SUPRISE YOUR NITRO BUDDIES


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Will the Novak 5800 ss handle a E-maxx? I have the 5800 and was thinking about trying it. The Hv would be nice!
Rex


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

You would be stressing that 5800 alot to run a E-maxx, I wouldn't do it. It's made for 6 or 7 cell operation & a 5800 on 7 cells wouldn't be a big performer in a E-Maxx.


----------



## bro460 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Don't Do It!!!!*

NO don't use the 5800ss, it's designed to be run in light wieght vehicles like stadium trucks and buggies. The HV-Maxx is specifically designed to be run in the E-Maxx. There wouldn't be that much if not less power in your truck over the stock titans, you would dump the battery (single 7cell pack) very quickly and run time would suffer by running the 5800ss not to mention that you would burn it out sooner.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

heres a awsome stand that can be built for under $10 http://wisconsinnitro.com/content.php?content.5


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Bro, I agree the 5800 probably wouldn't have as much power and probably run hot. But running 6 or 7 cells actually increases runtime! Thats why they run 8 min. races in 4 cell 12th scale. If you take a stock E-maxx it will run longer with 12 cells vs 14.

Rex


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, should have my NEW E maxx next week sometime....cant wait..will get pics too.:dude:


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i kno this thread is 2 years old so no one probably cares. but novak hv maxx! novak rocks!


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

:dude: ive just gotten my new truck...looks like its gonna be a very fun time


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice truck :thumbsup:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

E-maxx's are pretty sweet


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

my maxx is fun...now ive started hoppin it up...added rpm front arms,an wear plates!


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

I run the hv-maxx with 4200 stick packs i have been breaking center cvds and rear cvds but i run my truck hard the diffs are weak aswell. Just my 2 cents


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, broke my rear bulks, but thankfully i bought a 2nd maxx for parts, so i was covered.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, got my bulks,and body posts on order...just waiting.


----------



## kevo (Nov 6, 2006)

I have 2-emaxxs upgrade the shocks and a arms and b arms.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, my arms are RPM front, stock rear... gonna need new driveshafts soon tho..shocks are stock for now....


----------



## E-to the Maxx (Jun 18, 2007)

i just got bigger tires and keep breaking driveshafts, any sugestions?


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

thinkingabout going brushless in my EMaxx didn't know what would be invovle in it and who makes the system ?


----------

